# A to Z of Films



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

you start with a film being with a then the next user gives a film being with B

i will start

Avatar


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Blade


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Curse of Frankenstein


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Earth vs. the Flying Saucers


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Forrest Gump


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ghidorah, the Three-Headed Monster


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

High and Low (1963)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hannibal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I Was a Teenage Werewolf


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

jerry maguire


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kill Bill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Laserblast


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

lol sorry for the botch phantom

Le Trou (1960)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mad Monster Party?


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Ordet (1955)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Phantasm*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Phantom of the Opera










roud

EDIT:

NO! I'm not changing it!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Rashomon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suspiria


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Taxi Driver


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Ugetsu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Videodrome


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Whiplash


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

X: The Man with the X-ray Eyes


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Yellow Submarine


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Zombieland


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Bladerunner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Beast with Five Fingers


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Creature*


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

District 9


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Das Boot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Eraserhead


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Gran Torino


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

House of Dark Shadows










I'm out. This is going too fast for me.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ice Age






Jurassic Park


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

King Kong


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

L.A. Confidential


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

My Darling Clementine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I lied!

The Mask of Fu Manchu 










EDIT:

Night Creatures


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Othello


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Pretty in Pink!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

A Quiet Place :shrug


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Rashomon


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Suspiria*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tenebre


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Unforgiven


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Vertigo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The *W*olf of Wall Street


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

X-Men


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Z


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

...And Justice for All


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Avengers: Infinity War






NO! Absolutely fucking not. I'm not changing it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Bee Movie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Casino


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Dark Blue


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Emmanuelle


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Frankenhooker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Goodfellas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*The Hunger*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm a Cyborg, But That's OK


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Johnny Guitar*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill Vol. 1


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Lost Boys


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Mad Magician


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Near Dark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Once Upon a Time in the West


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Poltergeist


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Queen of the Damned*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robot Jox


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shaun Of The Dead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tobor the Great


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Untouchables


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Voodoo Man


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

White Zombie


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

xXx


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

X the Unknown


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

You're Next


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Zombieland


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Avengers: Infinity War


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Black Panther


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Captain America: Civil War

I wonder how far we can make it on just the MCU. They must be missing a lot of letters.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Darkman

Not MCU, but I think it's comic book based.

EDIT: I checked, it's not. Still a superhero movie though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Could've said DOCTOR STRANGE

Whatever, moving on.

Edge of Tomorrow


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Elephant Man



Edit: R.I.P my joke

Frankenstein Created Woman


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I Am Legend


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jeepers Creepers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill Vol. 2


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Legend of the Drunken Master


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Mustang


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Ong Bak


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Running on Empty


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Spider-Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Troy


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Unbreakable


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Underworld


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

X-Men: Days of Future Past


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

An American Werewolf in London


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Big Lebowski


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Quarantine

Always check for another page!

Ace Ventura: Pet Detective


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, not Quarantine. A movie starting with a C. 

Captain America: The First Avenger


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Dude Where's My Car


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Eagle Eye


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Friday


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Godfather


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Heat


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Independence Day


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

John Wick 2


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

King Kong


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Legend


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Misery


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Nosferatu


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Old School


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This is my third edit because of Tyrion :sasha3

Rush Hour


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

THE STUFF


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Terror of Mechagodzilla


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The Usual Suspects


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

V For Vendetta


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

X-Men: Days of Future Past


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You've Got Mail


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Zodiac


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ace Ventura: Pet Detective


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clerks


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Mordrid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

roud

Eyes Without a Face


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Final Countdown


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gladiator


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Halloween


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Juno


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Kalifornia


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lost Highway


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Mortal Kombat: Annihilation


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Primal Fear


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Quick Change


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Saw


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Troy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Uzumaki


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Valley of the Dolls


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Watchmen


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

XxX : Reactivated


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yojimbo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Zeus


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Assassin's Creed


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Beowulf


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Carry On Camping


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Die Hard


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Ed Wood


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas











"Good mescaline comes on slow. The first hour's all waiting. And then about half way through its second hour, you start cursing the creep who burned you because nothing's happening, and then.....*ZANG*!"


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Gandhi


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Heat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Jamaica Inn


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

King Kong


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lassie


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Moana


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Nobody's Fool


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

On Golden Pond


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Pacific Rim


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Q – The Winged Serpent


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Race to Witch Mountain


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Superman II


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Taxi Driver


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Under the Skin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Valkyrie


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Woman in Black


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

X-Men: First Class


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Your Highness


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Airplane!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Blue Jasmine


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Cabaret


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Due Date


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Eraserhead


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fargo

A movie that very well might have been good if people spoke normally.....


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

G.O.A.T werewolf movie.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jurassic World


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

King Kong


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

Love Actually


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mr. Smith Goes to Washington


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Natural Born Killers


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Order of the Phoenix


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Peaceful Warrior


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ring of Darkness


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Se7en


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Time after Time


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Unbreakable


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Van Helsing


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

X-Men: Apocalypse


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Zodiac


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

After Hours


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Bloodsport


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cabin in the Woods


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Desperado


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enemy From Space


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Full Frontal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Godzilla vs. The Smog Monster


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I Still Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jaws


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Kalifornia


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Laserblast


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Men in Black


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Octopussy


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Police Story


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Quest for Peace


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rambo


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Scary Movie


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Dark Knight


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Godfather


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Undisputed


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Venom


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Wildcats


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

XChange


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yogi Bear


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Zulu


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

An American Werewolf in London


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Big Fish


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Caddyshack


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn Yankees


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Easy Rider


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

First Blood


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Groundhog Day


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hellraiser


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Incredibles


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jason X


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Karate Kid


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Licence to Kill


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Mean Girls


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Never Say Never Again


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

October Sky


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nine lives


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Predator


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rambo


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Shrek


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Tomb Raider.*


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Under Siege


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Village of the Giants


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Warlock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

X Men: First Class


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Young Guns


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Zero Day


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So motherfucking GOAT, it gets a picture, rather than me just saying the name.










:banderas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bad Santa


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cabin in the Woods


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dante's Peak


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fantastic Four


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Gone with the Wind


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Happy Gilmore


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Into the Wild


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Jason Bourne


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

krull


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Leatherface: The Texas Chainsaw Massacre III


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Neverending Story


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Patriot Games


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

quigley down under


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ready to Rumble


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Saturday the 14th


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

trick 'r treat


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Unforgiven


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Valkyrie


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

weird science


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You've Got Mail.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Zootopia


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Abandon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman: Mask Of The Phantasm


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Batman 1989










ah Ninja'd lol

errrrrrrr

Cars


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Defendor


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

enemy of the state


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

freaky friday


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Gangs of New York


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Heat.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

iguana


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jackie Brown


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

knight and day


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lord of War


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

moonraker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never Say Never Again


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Old Yeller


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

paddington


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quantum Of Solace


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Rear Window


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

star kid


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Tarzan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ultrachrist


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Venom


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

War Horse


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

(The) X-Files


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You, Me and Dupree

Horrible film :side:


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Zodiac


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Abraham


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Back to the Future.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Carlito's Way


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Dodgeball - The True Underdog Story










Holy Shit just saw they announced a sequel last year.... Oh Please MOVIE GODS PLEASE! Make it Happen!!!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eight Legged Freaks


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

field of dreams


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Goldeneye


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hellraiser.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ice Age


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

jingle all the way


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kill Bill


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

last action hero


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Morgan.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

new york, new york


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Old Boy.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Porky's II: The Next Day


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Quantum of Solace.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Revenge of the Nerds


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Scarface.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

TORSO


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Usual Suspects


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

very bad things


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

White House Down.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Xtro


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

yentl


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Zebraman


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

American Pie.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

beavis and butt-head do america


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cabin Fever


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Die Hard.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

end of days


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Field of Dreams


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

great balls of fire!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hell or High Water


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

idiocracy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jaws 2


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

kingpin


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

(the) mothman prophecies


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Need for Speed.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Pain & Gain


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Return of the Fly


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Seven Samurai*


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

(The) Transporter


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

U.S. Marshals


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Van Helsing.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

women in love


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

X-Files


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

You've Got Mail


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Zulu


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

arthur


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Batman Beyond - Return of the Joker


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

dirty rotten scoundrels


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Emperor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein Created Woman


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

GoldenEye


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Into the Night


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

jumanji


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Labyrinth


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Machete Kills


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No Holds Barred


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

One Crazy Summer


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Quantum of Solace


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

rampage


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

time after time


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Vampires On Bikini Beach


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wizard of Oz


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Xanadu


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Zorro


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Babes In Toyland


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Care Bears Movie II - A New Generation


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Dude, Where's my car?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Elephant Man


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Fright Night


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Godzilla vs. SpaceGodzilla


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Home Alone


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Indian In The Cupboard


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Johnny Come Lately (1943)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kes (1969).


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Over the Top


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Paddington


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

(The) Quick and the Dead


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Return To Oz


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Shock Treatment


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Transformers: The Movie


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

universal soldier


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Vacation (1983)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

XXX


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yogi Bear


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Zoolander


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bad Santa


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

cast away


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dazed and Confused


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Fantasia


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Godspell


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

hellboy


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Iron Man 2.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Jaws: The Revenge


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Krull


----------



## Cmpunk77 (Jun 27, 2019)

Love Actually


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Never Say Never Again


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

One Magic Christmas


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

NYMPHOMANIAC LVT


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Orpheus


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

PRETTY IN PINK


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

quiet place


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Raiders of the lost Ark


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

say anything


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Matrix


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

UHF


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

We Were Soldiers


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

X-Men: Dark Phoenix


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yogi Bear


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

Zack and Miri Make a Porno


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Alfie


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Banana Splits


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cats


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Doctor Who and the Daleks


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Easy Rider


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Fantasia


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ghost in the Shell


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

Inception


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jabberwocky


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Kong: Skull Island


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

La La Land


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

new jack city


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Pacific Rim


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Queen Of The Damned


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Rocky III


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sure Thing


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

TREMORS


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Under the Boardwalk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

view to a kill


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Witchfinder General


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

xXx (2002)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Young Guns 2


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Zootopia


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Arthur.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Brigadoon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Chinatown


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Dumbo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Family Man


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

BIG FISH

View attachment 82892


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

The Ghost and Mr. Chicken


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Hudson Hawk


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Interview with the Vampire


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jacob's Ladder


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Kindergarten Cop



Spoiler



It's not a tumor!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Last of the Mohicans


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mulholland Dr.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Night of the Living Dead.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oldboy


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Pink Floyd – The Wall


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Quick Change


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Showgirls


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Terminator


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Under Siege 2


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

*V* for Vendetta


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Westworld


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Young at Heart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hurry up and get to B.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Zatoichi's Vengeance


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

After Hours


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Barton Fink


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Crap!

Tag me for the next "B!"










Curse of the Cat People


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dragonheart


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

East of Eden


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Face/Off


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Gone with the Wind


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Home Alone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ikiru 

*







*


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Jumper


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Kill the Messenger


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Lego Movie


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Mulholland Drive


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Notorious


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ocean's Eight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Quarantine


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Roman Holiday


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Tommy


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Unforgiven


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Vampire In Brooklyn


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Warriors


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

X2


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Your Name


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Zathura: A Space Adventure


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Avengers: Endgame


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Black Christmas (1974)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Captain America: Civil War


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DAMN IT! YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO TAG ME WHEN WE REACHED "B!"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Django Unchained


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Earth vs. the Spider


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Felidae (1994)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Good Earth


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Häxan: Witchcraft Through the Ages (1922)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh, I started a new page with "The Good Earth?" Lamentable. 

The Incredible Shrinking Man


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Told you you would write something regrettable...










Jason and the Argonauts (1963)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

delete


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill Bill


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lost in Translation


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Onibaba


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Private Parts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Queen of Outer Space


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ready to Rumble


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suspiria (The Good One)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Tightrope


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Under the Rainbow


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Videodrome (1983)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Weird Woman


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

X (1996)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone know if the BluRay 'Parasite' film has English audio?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Zombie Strippers (2008)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

American Psycho 2: All American Girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

YES!!!!


ARE YOU READY?!


HERE IT COMES!!!







_*Birds of Prey (and the Fantabulous Emancipation of One Harley Quinn)*_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The story arc is now complete.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Critters


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Descendents


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^Horrible movie, btw.

Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Gnomeo & Juliet


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

[The] Hunt for Red October


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jawbreaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kuroneko (1968)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Leprechaun In the Hood


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Midnight Run


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Night and the City


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Octopussy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Quiz Show


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Red Dawn


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Scott Pilgrim Vs. the World "AKA" MEW vs. the World


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Toxic Zombies


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Uncle Drew


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Vertigo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The World's End


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

X Games 3D: The Movie


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Zack and Miri Make a Porno


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Another You


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bedazzled


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

[The] Crow


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

[A] Deadly Adoption


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

End of Days


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

[A] Fall From Grace


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Glengarry Glen Ross


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Home Alone 2: Lost in New York


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ice Age


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*The best there is...

The best there was...*










*...The best there ever will be.*


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

King Kong 

Wait hold the phone!










No love for Jurassic Park Chris Pratt edition @Lord Trigon?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You used King Kong, the mightiest motion picture of them all, and posted... a Chris Pratt gif?

BANISHED.

Laura


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

My Babysitter's a Vampire


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Night and the City



The Phantom said:


> You used King Kong, the mightiest motion picture of them all, and posted... a Chris Pratt gif?
> 
> BANISHED.


*Hi Phantom! I've missed you too!*


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Only Lovers left Alive (2013)



Blissmark said:


> King Kong
> 
> Wait hold the phone!
> 
> ...


I enjoyed both personally but are you really implying they're on the same level as the original?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Oblong Box












Edit:

Phantom of the Paradise


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Pandora's Box



Lord Trigon said:


> I enjoyed both personally but are you really implying they're on the same level as the original?


Nope. I was just curious what your thoughts were as most people tend to call the remakes of or sequels to most movies awful all the time (and rightfully so most of the time lol).



The Phantom said:


> That's a damn lie and you know it!


Is this about last night? I told you today I'll pick up you up TWO EGG SANDWICHES!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only if they are... THE PERFECT EGG SANDWICH.










What are we even on now?

Quiet Please, Murder


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Rosemary's Baby (1968) 
Couldn't resist the obvious choice.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Le Samourai

I always strive for perfection when dealing with Phantom. It is Phantom who constantly wounds me, but I tolerate, I endure, I suffer nonstop, because love hurts...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We have a Phantom Thread thing going on.

The Super Cops


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not changing it! "T" for "The!" Just this one time!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Blissmark said:


> Nope. I was just curious what your thoughts were as most people tend to call the remakes of or sequels to most movies awful all the time (and rightfully so most of the time lol).


Enough people crap on Fallen Kingdom but I respect it for embracing its B-movie cheese, its gothic horror scenes and for being the one that shook up the formula.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fallen Kingdom was a hoot. You gotta dig Dinosaur Dracula.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Usual Suspects (1995)

Let's see how long I can go using problematic directors.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Vampire Academy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

When We Were Kings


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Xanadu (1980)

Why do I keep getting X?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

You Got Served


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Zorro, The Gay Blade


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Boyfriend Killer


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Cabin Fever










Pancakes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

[The] Day of the Jackal


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Enchanted


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Frankenstein


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Gigli


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Hello, Dolly!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

If Beale Street Could Talk


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Jackie Brown


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Krull


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kate

Kate - IMDb

OR

Killer Klowns from Outer Space










Dammit!

Lust for a Vampire


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

*Minority Report*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So big, so bold.

Night of the Comet


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Thank you. I think so too!










One Missed Call


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is that the lady from The MEW Crew?

Pieces










("It's Exactly What You Think It Is!" will always make me chuckle.)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Red Riding Hood

I think she's part of the MEW crew? She looks like I've seen her somewhere before? :3


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Shocker


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tooth Fairy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ultraviolet


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Viva Las Vegas






'Thank you very much, uh-huh-huh'


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Witch Files


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

xXx


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Young Guns. Never seen it, but it starts with a Y.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Zootopia


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Acrimony


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Blade


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Cinderella


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Downfall


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Earth vs. the Flying Saucers


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

F the Prom


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Godzilla vs. Space Godzilla


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

I Was a Teenage Werewolf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stop copying from the first few pages!

Jules and Jim


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Noted. Will copy from the last few pages!

Killers from Space


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Loqueesha


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Mystery Street


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ninotchka


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Outrage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blissmark said:


> Noted. Will copy from the last few pages!
> 
> Killers from Space












The Pajama Game


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Quicksand

Radar Secret Service

Salt Lake Raiders

Boom!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tower of London


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Under My Skin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Voodoo Island


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Winchester '73


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Xanadu


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zontar, The Thing from Venus


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

All About Eve


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Momma's House


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

California Passage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dark Night of the Scarecrow


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Earth vs. the Flying Saucers 












Spoiler













What do you think about that Phantom?!?! Hahaha!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Queen Kong


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

I will humbly take Dolorian's (my senpai) answer as a respectable F, now moving on to G.

Ghidorah, the Three-Headed Monster


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mobile view messed up, @The Phantom ’s fault of course. 

Hellraiser


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Inception


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jacob’s Ladder


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

King Ralph


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kagemusha.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Little Shop Of Horrors


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Mad Monster Party?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Mobile view messed up, @The Phantom ’s fault of course.
> 
> Hellraiser


Lies!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pan’s Labyrinth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She looks familiar.

Q: The Winged Serpent


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

[REC]


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suspiria (The One D Likes)

GIF COMING SOON!

EDIT:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A Tale Of Two Sisters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugetsu


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vampyr


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wonder Women


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

X: The Man with the X-ray Eyes


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

You Don't Mess with the Zohan


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Zapped


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Bring It On


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Captain America: Civil War


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Cars That Ate Paris










-_-

Edit:

Damn Yankees


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Captain America: Civil War


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa Bliss in Casablanca 2: Hitler's Revenge


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Phantom said:


> Alexa Bliss in Casablanca 2: Hitler's Revenge


The Jew getting revenge and foiling the diabolic evil Adolf Hitler's plan? I dig it.










The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Obviously. Hitler always has to get it. He deserves to be history's punchline.

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Four Rooms


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Grown Ups


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

H.O.T.S.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Identity Theft of a Cheerleader


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jennifer's Body


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

[A] Knight's Tale


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Lake Placid


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Monster Party


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ninotchka.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Psycho Party Planner


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Pinocchio












Ooops....

Quest For Fire


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Robocop


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Silverado.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tall Girl


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

[The] Usual Suspects


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Virgin High


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

[The] Wrong Boy Next Door


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Xanadu


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Yesterday


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Zatōichi Monogatari.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Abducted On Air


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Babes In Toyland


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cop and a Half


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dante's Inferno


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fred: The Movie


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Gladiator


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Hocus Pocus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ingrid Goes West


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kill and Kill Again

*







*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Last Airbender


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Maverick


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

On Golden Pond


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Porco Rosso.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Q - The Winged Serpent


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Roller Boogie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sierra Burgess Is A Loser


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Use Me


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Vendetta


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Women In Love


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The X from Outer Space


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Yojimbo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Zapped!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

All About Nina


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bratz: The Movie


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Coneheads


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Diabolique


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Easy Rider


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

A Face To Die For


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Gangs of New York


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrong Diabolique! Blah!

Harold and Maude


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll Always Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Joker 










Neither your Oscar nor your environmental speech will make me forget that you killed Maximus Decimus Meridius, Commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And that he will have his vengeance, in this life or the next.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Killer Vacation


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

La La Land


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

A Madea Family Funeral


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Netherworld


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

On the Town


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Psycho Wedding Crasher


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Queen High


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Ring


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Student Seduction


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Team America World Police


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Ugetsu


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Venice Underground


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Wolfman (1941)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

X-Men


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Yogi and the Invasion of the Space Bears (1988)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zotz!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Akahige.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Birds of Prey (and the Fantabulous Emancipation of One Harley Quinn)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Crowned and Dangerous


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Dark Star


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Easter Parade


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Focus


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Ghostbusters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Jackass: The Movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kingdom of the Spiders


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lost in Translation


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Madadayo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nights of Cabiria


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Office Space (1999)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Psycho Nurse


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Quest for Camelot


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Repossessed


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Se7en


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Trainspotting 
.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Unforgiven


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Veronica Mars


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Weird Science


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

X: Night of Vengeance


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

You've Got Mail


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Zoroark: Master of Illusions


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Attack of the 60 Foot Centerfold


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

breast men


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Django Unchained


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

empire of the sun


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

God's Not Dead


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The House of the Devil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey! Jocelin! 

Invaders from Mars










^Indelible image.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

jezebel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Kiss of the Vampire


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Ladies Man


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Mandingo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No Way Back


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

orgasmo


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ponyo.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Quatermass and the Pit (1967)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

RoboCop


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Swiped


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Terror of the Tongs


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

That aged well...










Ultimate Avengers 2: Rise of the Panther (2006)
(I like this one because Janet finally dumps Hank's insufferable ass in it)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Valley Girl


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

when harry met sally


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Xanadu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Zenon: Z3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Attack of the Giant Leeches


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bad Teacher


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cry of the Werewolf


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Doug's 1st Movie


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Elvira: Mistress of the Dark


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Fantastic Beasts Crimes of Grindelwald


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

ghostbusters


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Home Alone 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Invasion of the Bee Girls


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

just cause


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kung Fu Hustle


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Leprechaun 4: In Space (1996)

Still pissed it was snubbed at the Oscars.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's no Back to the Hood.

The Mystery of Mamo


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

no way out


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Nine Lives (2016)

Also robbed by the Academy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Omega Man, a documentary about life in 2020.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Phantom of the Rue Morgue


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I always thought that Phantom of the Rue Morgue should've been the title of the 1971 Murders in the Rue Morgue... which had Herbert Lom (Hammer's Phantom of the Opera) as a Phantom-like figure haunting a theater.

Q, The Winged Serpent


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Both are public domain right? So why don't you combine them yourself?










R = the Best Pixar movie.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sanjuro.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Toy Story


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

_The Umbrellas of Cherbourg








_


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Valley of Gwangi (1969)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have that.

Wild Strawberries


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The X Files


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're Next


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Zebraman


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ace Ventura: Pet Detective (1994)


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Batman Beyond Return of the Joker


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Central Intelligence


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

devil in a blue dress


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Eight Below


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

[The] Fan


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horror of Dracula


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ikiru.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My go-to "i." Good stuff.

Jaguar Lives!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Killing Fields (1984)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Love in the Afternoon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Maze Runner


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Night of the Creeps (1986)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Poltergeist


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Quantum of Solace

One of the most forgettable James Bonds lol


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Rasputin the Mad Monk (1966)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Superman 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have one of the promotional beards they passed out for Rasputin: The Mad Monk.

The Twilight Samurai


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

UFO Robot Grendizer vs. Great Mazinger


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Very Bad Things


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

White Christmas


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

X Marks the Spot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yakuza Graveyard


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Zulu


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

A Dog's Purpose


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bean


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Cannibal Holocaust (1980)


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

DIGGSTOWN 1992


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Freddy's Dead: The Final Nightmare


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Gorillas in the Mist


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

How To Train Your Husband


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ice Age: The Meltdown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Invisible Woman

*









I will not change it! *


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Juno







[The] Karate Kid


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Monsters Inc


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Next


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Paradise Found


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Quest For Camelot


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Stoned Age


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Tombstone


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

U.S. Marshals


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Woot wanted the v


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Wimbledon


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Vertigo


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

xXx


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Young Einstein


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Zathura: A Space Adventure


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

An American in Paris






<3


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Beerfest


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Deadly Hollywood Obsession


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Encino man


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Failure to Launch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Ghost of Yotsuya


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Hausu


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Jigsaw


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> Hausu


R.I.P. Nobuhiko Obayashi, you absolute genius.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiki's Delivery Service


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Laputa: Castle in the Sky.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Megamind


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Nothing to Lose


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

One Million Years B.C.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Psycho Ex-Girlfriend


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Quest for Camelot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Reluctant Dragon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Supergirl


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Take Me Out To The Ballgame


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Up


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

V for Vendetta


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Waterworld


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

X From Outer Space


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Yellow Rose of Texas


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Zorro


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

[The] Adventures of Tintin


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Back To School


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Crooklyn


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Davinci Code


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Evil Dead II


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Fist of Fury


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

(The) Grinch who stole Christmas


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hellraiser


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Icarus.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

jack reacher


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Killer Prom


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

lord of the rings


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mononoke Hime.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Netherworld


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The other guys


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Pandemic


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Quarantine


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Resident Evil


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs 










bit creepy


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Tangled


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The untouchables


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Vampire Lovers


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Young, Mighty Joe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Zombieland: Double Tap


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

AIRPLANE! (1980)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Baseketball (too lazy to insert poster soz).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carrie


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dr. Terror's House of Horrors


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

Eyes Wide Shut (1999)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Fist Of The North Star


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Go West


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

High Noon


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I spit on your grave


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jailhouse Rock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kind Hearts and Coronets


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Lorax


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mi vida loca


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

New Jack City


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

(The) Others


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Pound of Flesh


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The quick and the dead


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

[The] Running Man, true gold.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sleeping With The Enemy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tremors


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

(The) Umbrellas of Cherbourg <3


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Virgin High


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Who's Harry Crumb


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Xenia


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yankee doodle dandy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Zootopia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Atragon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

(The) Batman


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Carlitos way


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

DALLAS BUYERS CLUB (2013)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Elvira, Mistress of the Dark


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Foodfight


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

the good the bad and the ugly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hell Comes to Frogtown


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I Love You, Beth Cooper


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Jennifer Connelly in 'Career Opportunities'


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Killer Klowns From Outer Space


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Let There Be Light


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mysterious Island


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

NATIONAL TREASURE (2004)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Over Her Dead Body


----------



## nailz1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Point Break


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Quantum Of Solace


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Robin Hood (1973)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stop! Or My Mom Will Shoot


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Tenebre


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

UNFORGIVEN (1992)


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

V for vendetta


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Wayward Bus


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Xanadu


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Your Highness


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Abominable Dr. Phibes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

^Greatest film ever made. My favorite COVID mask has Phibes on it.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chairman of the Board

Or Chairman of the Bored as Norm MacDonald calls it.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's from Infinity War... but I forgive you.

Emma (the one with the lady D likes.)


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Phantom said:


> That's from Infinity War... but I forgive you.


There is no love without forgiveness, and there is no forgiveness without love. So this is what it feels like when doves cry? ;_;

Frankenstein Created Woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

_hugs_

Godzilla vs. The Thing










SPOILER: It's Mothra.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

H.O.T.S.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

IP man 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jackie Brown


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kentucky Fried Movie


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Last house on the left


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Mask of Fu Manchu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Night Moves


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pillow Talk


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Queen of the Damned


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robot Monster


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Suspiria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The good one! I'm so proud!

You now outrank D.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Lies! It's not possible to outrank Senpai!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does Alexa outrank D?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Trick question, but what if D, gasp, is Alexa?!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You are so wise!


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

No wiser than you, Shidoshi!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

You two can go get a room

Throw momma from the train


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We're the same person. 










UHF


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Vamp U


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Wallace & Gromit: The Wrong Trousers (1993)


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

X2 (2003)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

You're Next (2011)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zebra Lounge


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

American Pie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Barbarella


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Cant buy me love


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Disaster Movie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Emmanuelle in Space: A World of Desire


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

From Justin to Kelly


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Goodfellas


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Howling (1981)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Independence Day


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kazaam


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Laserblast


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Masque of the Red Death (1964)


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Nommer 37


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Open House


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Pinocchio's Revenge (1996)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Queen Of Hearts (1936)









oh look i got post 1066, i must be french


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Room


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ultraviolet


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Vertigo


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Whats eating gilbert grape.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

X2


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Year Without A Santa Claus


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

After


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Bridge On The River Kwai


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Children of Men


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Daddy Long Legs


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Emmanuelle


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Funny Games


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Godzilla


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hereditary


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

I, Robot


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Jason goes to hell: the final friday.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Kinky Boots


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Legend Of The 7 Golden Vampires


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Night of the Big Heat


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Once Upon a Time In The West


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Phantom Of The Opera


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tank Girl


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Under the Skin


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Van Helsing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wild Wild West.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Year One


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Anaconda






Damn Jennifer Lopez lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Baby Geniuses


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Citizen Kane


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dadnapped


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Enter the Dragon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fatal Affair


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

'The' Girl Next Door


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

His Killer Fan


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

(why are you guys skipping letters?)


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Italian Job








Greatsthegreats said:


> (why are you guys skipping letters?)


What letter was skipped? I don't see any letter skipped on this page lol Oh you're the guy who blocked me maybe because you're not seeing my posts? In which replying to you is pointless but oh well lol


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jackass 3D


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Kangaroo Jack


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mother, May I Sleep with Danger?


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Psycho Cop


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

'The' Queen


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rush Hour


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Shrek


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Teen Spirit


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Underworld


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Van Helsing


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

XOXO


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

You're Next


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Zoolander


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

American Pie


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Brother Bear


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cadet Kelly


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dune


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Easy A


----------

